# LED Recessed Lighting dimming question



## briandnj (Apr 22, 2019)

I am wiring up a new basement for ligting. I understand the difference ELV and 0-10V for dimming but is there a benefit of going with 0-10V versus ELV? I can go either way but if 0-10V has any benefits like longer bulb life I can run the extra wire.. The trim I am using is from WAC and supports both ELV and 0-10V.


Thanks for any comments that can be provided.
Brian


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I would not bother with 0-10v dimming unless you are using some smart switching. I believe the 0-10v dimming will allow you to dim all the way down-- more range at the low end.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Put in the 19 dollar Leviton slide dimmer, tune it for all the way zero off using the built in method, and ride off to the sunset.


----------

